

Introducing Zapp: Continuous integration testing for iOS and KIF - puls
http://corner.squareup.com/2011/11/ios-integration-testing-2.html

======
JackDanger
KIF+Zapp is awesome, it lets our iOS engineers and Rails engineers keep up our
testing culture. Recommended.

